# New addition to the family!



## petro (May 2, 2012)

While visiting the Austin orchid show this weekend and perusing the typical showy phalaenopsis and cattleya varieties at the vendor tables, I found this lonely little gem for sale — Phalaenopsis Violacea (True Blue Love x Blue Chip). Major score!!!


----------



## eggshells (May 2, 2012)

Score! Great buy!


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

Could be, depends on the price.


----------



## abax (May 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see the bloom! I love my blue Phals. and the
fragrance is wonderfully yummy.


----------



## petro (May 3, 2012)

@NYEric - Indeed! And I actually _did_ get a great deal on the plant. Not cheap, obviously, but about 50% of the price of what online retailers are asking for.

@abax - I love the blue phals too! And the fact that it should be fragrant is a huge bonus. It'll be worth the wait to see this one bloom.


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2012)

Excellent!


----------

